# The Other Sephora Sale Hauls!



## ElvenEyes (Apr 27, 2011)

And this is the rest of the stuff I picked up. As you can see I am having fun comparing bronzers, what looks best on me now (pale skin) what will look best in the summer, what is shimmery, what is more matte, whatever!  lol I am in love with bronzers!

  	So:
  	Clinique Bronzer in Sunkissed, Stila Bronzer in Shade 01 (looks rather dark to me)
  	Too Faced in Sun Bunny, Stila Duo in Kitten
  	Hello Kitty Bag!!!!
  	Laura Mercier bronzer in Dune
  	Guerlain e/s kit in Rue de Passy
  	Chloe perfume and rollerball
  	Guerlain l/s in Rev Dior and Rose Strass


----------



## naturallyfab (Apr 27, 2011)

great haul! I got the aquolina pink sugar with the sale!


----------



## itwinkles (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the hello kitty bag!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 28, 2011)

itwinkles said:


> Love the hello kitty bag!



 	Me too!  It may be my favourite thing of all!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 29, 2011)

Great haul Debi.  Pretty products and cute bag.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i really like the hello kitty bag, so cute!  btw do you have an updated collection pic/thread?  the last one i saw was at least 1-2 months ago and i'm dying to see.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Great haul!! love the Hello Kitty bag


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

Not yet, but I plan to put one up this week or next because I have moved a lot of things around!  Keep an eye out for it!


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i totally will, thanks so much.  i love your pics.


----------



## sunshine rose (May 2, 2011)

You've got some gorgeous stuff there Debi I'm looking forward to your updated pictures as well!


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 3, 2011)

i can tell you are so ready for summer


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Not yet, but I plan to put one up this week or next because I have moved a lot of things around!  Keep an eye out for it!


  	oohh im looking forward to that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	loving the bronzers!! bt my fav is the stila duo in kitten cause ive bn wanting that for months..


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 4, 2011)

lol Thank you! And yes, I am ready for spring, summer, late summer, looking ahead at possible fall colours!!  I love range!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 4, 2011)

Great haul! Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Great haul....Let us know your opinions on the bronzers that you picked up as I'm always looking for good ones


----------

